# Levbid



## 21666 (Sep 13, 2005)

Has anyone taken Levbid? I was looking for information about the drug.. currently my family dr. prescribed Librax for me, which seems to help but makes me pretty dopey.. so I was wondering if Levbid was any different or if anyone has any experience with it?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Levbid doesn't have the sedative in it that Librax has so may be less likely to make you dopey (but I think it still makes some people sleepier than usual). It has an antispasmodic in it like the Librax, so if that helped with pain this may as well.It worked fairly well for me when the IBS was bad, but I needed other medications as well.K.


----------



## 21666 (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen.. you never know which ones people have tried that are good or not so good.Susan


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Kathleen - I take Levsin for pain but lately it has not touched the pain - curious to know what other meds you took at the same time as the Levsin? Thanks.


> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M, Ph.D.:Levbid doesn't have the sedative in it that Librax has so may be less likely to make you dopey (but I think it still makes some people sleepier than usual). It has an antispasmodic in it like the Librax, so if that helped with pain this may as well.It worked fairly well for me when the IBS was bad, but I needed other medications as well.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The whole story is in my sig.I took Buspar which is similar to an antidepressant that hits a different serotonin receptor so is used more for anxiety.K.


----------



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi SusanK,I took Levbid 7 years ago and it worked for me then, however, I've recently had another flare up and was given it again and it caused me to have panic attacks. I'm now taking Rubinol, but it's too early to tell if it's going to work.I've been reading some of your posts and it's like I'm reading my own story.Sharon


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi! I take Levbid now and then for any bad IBS-D flare-ups I may get, and it does make me a little drowsy too. Not sure if it helps with my IBS all that much tho, I think I had better luck with Bentyl.Renee


----------

